# sexxxxxxxxxxxxx



## hanandbump

Does anyone else feel the need to have sex all the time now they are pregnant?! i feel like im some sort of animal :blush:

please don't tell me i am the only one :(


----------



## MaybeP

God my OH wish's!! We've only had sex maybe 4 times since I got my positive and each time it was very uncomfortable


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

when i first found out i was pregnant i refused to have sex :rofl: but now i cant get enough lmao you're not alone .


----------



## MUM0FTW0

hanandbump said:


> Does anyone else feel the need to have sex all the time now they are pregnant?! i feel like im some sort of animal :blush:
> 
> please don't tell me i am the only one :(


Nope! I thought I was alone!! I feel like im so annoying because im consantly wanting to get ma freak on hahaha:dohh: my OH isn't used to it and he also works allll day so he's tired a lot so I get swept under the rug a lot lol:sleep: oh well,id rather be like this than be totally grossed out by the thought of it...like I probably will be like in 2 months or so:wacko:


----------



## KelseyRose05

Lol, nowadays I want sex all of the time. Partially because I want it, partially cause I'm already ready for LO to come (maybe it'll help him come on time :haha:) and know it can help.

But when I was around your time gone, OH could just say the word sex and I'd get sick. My morning sickness was so bad I'd turn OH down, stop him before he got to finish, or force myself to keep from vomiting till he finished. Poor OH went through that for almost 20 weeks.


----------



## beanzz

I've been off sex ever since I fell pregnant. Just cat get in the mood. You're lucky!!!! And so is your OH :haha:


----------



## MarissaFaith

I feel bad for my OH because I'm just not into sex nowadays. It's not comfortable... and kinda hurts :/


----------



## trinaestella

I was very horny whilst pregnant!! I'm too busy to even BE horny now lol. :laugh2:


----------



## SarahMUMMY

My OH wishes i was like that.. 
Since finding out i were pregnant its happend once and that resulted in me crying my eyes out :dohh: Dont no what happend but it really hurt.. Whenever we try now it really hurts and it makes me feel stupid.. Hopefully back to normal tho soon because i only have 4 weeks left :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## KelseyRose05

OH is *DREADING* the recommended six week wait after giving birth. :rofl:


----------



## JadeaSN95

I am totally in the same boat!!! For no reason I constantly want sex... OH however has no complaints on the matter!!! :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:haha: Oh, all the time. But I was that way before I got pregnant, too XD
Now if OH would want it when he was around... -.-


----------



## kirsteen

I know what you mean, I'm not even in the mood for it, I just want it. If that makes sense? x


----------



## hanandbump

haha thanks for all your replies ladies, glad im not the only one! My OH crtainly is lucky haha although sometimes he tells me to calm down :( im like HELLO?! are you actually being serious! lol x


----------



## ChesMik4eva

I didn't really want it in the first trimester but now I do!


----------



## Amber4

To begin with I was! But the last couple of weeks it's too painful. :(


----------



## x__amour

I lost my sex drive! :haha:


----------



## octosquishy

Some days I am a randy little sex kitten,
other days I'm still like a cat ... just a pissed off lion that doesn't want anything to do with anything 

Just really depends on the day and how much pain I am in that day.


----------



## Xjssc

Yes. :dohh:
I'm single though, so I haven't got any since I was with FOB at like, 8 weeks pregnant. I just think about it constantly - oh, and have really crazy sex dreams most nights. Most are alright. But *ewwww*, in one dream, I molested an elderly man. LOL :wacko: 
That's embarassing.


----------



## babymomma37

The thought of sex makes me wanna :sick:

My doctor actually told me to try and have sex at my last appointment and every since my OH says "okay you have to listen to your doctor, its for the best" and im like ewww hell no.


----------

